# 'net thermometer?



## fencesitter (Jan 5, 2010)

So, is there any one-stop-shopping way to have a thermometer tweet its temperature?

I'm sure there are ways to DIY with an Arduino or something- and I'd certainly be willing to look at that- but I'd like something that has a 0-5v or 0-10v transducer and can tweet or send data to a host computer for logging.

WiFi would be a bonus, ethernet okay, USB grudgingly put up with.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 5, 2010)

http://rocksbarbque.com/

Will a Stoker fit what you are looking for?


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 8, 2010)

A Stoker seems a bit overkill since I've got a controller already, but maybe I'll have to research it more...

I'm thinking that going the DIY route with a thermstor driver would allow you to use the meat probe from any digital thermometer. Yeah, there's only 3 degree C accuracy for the cheaper thermistor drivers, but that's probably good enough.

An arduino plus ethernet shield would be about $65, possibly $100+ after adding a case, connectors, power adaptor, thermistor driver, etc.

Hmm..... gotta think about whether I really need a tweeting thermometer...


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been playing with several options over the years.  I hear ya on USB, but it's the cheapest solution at this point.  You can get more information about what I'm doing at www.geekwithfire.com (I'm not selling anything, btw) but basically I just use Phidgets (www.phidgets.com) Thermocouple controllers to connect K type thermocouples to the computer.  I also you their servo controllers and dc motor controllers to operate fans and actuate dampers for temperature controll.  You can pick up all of that stuff at www.trossenrobotics.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## upjeeper (Mar 31, 2014)

sorry to resurrect an old thread, but did you guys ever get an arduino powered smoker going? i've been talking with a coworker who's done quite a lot with arduinos and says it should be pretty easy to do.

i'm thinking about that as a summer project


----------

